# anybodey have a 8 mm mauser



## jeuck87 (Oct 16, 2006)

i purchased a yugo mauser a few years back and love it. i was wondering if anybodey has scoped theres and if there was a way they did it. i talked to a gunsmith and he said that he wouldnt tap it because it would conflict with the safety. but they scoped the crap out of them in ww2. i was also planning on buying another to modernize to deer hunt with but i cant find them anymore. they used to be everywhere


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

i have a mauser built rifle...6mm tho not 8mm. Interarms Mark X Commercial Mauser



















you can see where they tapped for a scope here, see are burris bases don't know the model at all.

its forsale too...


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Your Mauser can be drilled an tapped fopr scope mounts, the safetyand the bolt handle will need to be alter, or the scope will have to be mounted very high above the receiver to clear.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Aftermarket Mod 70 style 3 position wing safeties can be found for '98 Mausers for around 100 bucks. Fixes scope clearance problems in a hurry.


----------



## jeuck87 (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks for the reply yall....is there any specific place to find that bolt for them.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Have a gunsmith cut it off and weld a new one on. That's what I had done on an old Turkish Mauser in 8mm. (Now it's rebarreled to .25/06)

Or, if you are cheap and not worried about quality, I think Cabelas sells a plastic stock for the Mauser 98's that incorporates a scope base in the upper handguard. For what it's worth, which it 59.95.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Any gunsmith should be able to bend the bolt for you. I'm no gunsmith but I've done two mausers and an 03 springfield myself. My old shooting mentor had a set of bolt forgeing blocks and showed me how to do it on one of his own and made me do mine by myself. the main thing to remember is to heat the handle fast to keep the heat from satureateing the bolt body and locking lugs (very,very important) and not to quench the metal afterwards. Final scope clearance fitting is required and is best done with a small air sander and then a final polish with a feather wheel or a dremmel tool with the polishing compound that the tool comes with. We used aftermarket safety levers that only cost about twentyfive bucks apiece and they've worked fine. Another option that I'm trying on my latest project is to leave the military saftey (it makes bolt disassembly much easier) and install an aftermarket trigger that has a side saftey on it. Taping the action for scope mounts shouldn't be a problem, but if the gunsmith doesn't sound confident about it you should take it to another smith that is. There's nothing worse than getting back an action that has the holes drilled off center by a "gun smith" who thinks that the job can be done by eyeballing it and going after it with a drill press. Ask the smith if he has a scope mount taping jig for your action and don't leave your action there unless he does.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

in winnipeg at S.I.R you can buy a k98 for like $300 canadian and they sell mounts and stocks for them too


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

the mounts are made by b-square i don't know whear the mount to but you can chek out www.srimailorder.com it's a big sporting goods store


----------

